# Snow ?



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

This has been the worst snow season I can rember since I started only salted a few times I hope it snows soon :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*This Is Bs*

Hey This Is Really Starting To Get Me Mad No Snow At All So Far In Nj Just A Dusting I Cant Takeit Anymore I Thought We Would Have Got Something Buy Now Not Much Time Left I Relly Think We Are Not Going To Get Snow This Year This Sucks


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

come on up north of syracuse. weve been getting sme good lake effect and ice events.. calling for 12 or more mon and mon night!! was a slow start but ive been out almost nightly now!! Winter is almost over .. few more weeks id say./


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

winter is not almost over...........we have had significant snow in April before.....


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

yea but in my opinion stomrs get much less.. air gets warmer melts faster.. i still think we are in the home strech.. personally i hate the snow.. much more money to be made landscpaing and mowing grass.. eveyrone runs around with a plow on the truck...


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Compared to last year, this year is already better. We only went out 3 times last year & I have done that just this month.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawncare18;360261 said:


> come on up north of syracuse. weve been getting sme good lake effect and ice events.. calling for 12 or more mon and mon night!! was a slow start but ive been out almost nightly now!! Winter is almost over .. few more weeks id say./


Dido! in Erie Pa (home of the 50+ care pile ups) we've been getting pounded! Saturday night was the first night we were'nt out for hours in a couple of weeks. I think we have more than a few more weeks of winter, more like 8ish.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

as Montgomery says, we have had signifigant snow in april - April 1st, to be exact, about 12 or so years ago - had 24" inches in the Tuscarawas valley- was driving on state rt.39, into town to plow lots - blade was in high lift ( 7.5 ft meyers, 1982 chev k 15 shortbed 4wd, 33" tires, 2" body lift)- was bumping drifts here and there, all the way to town- usually do about 6 to 8 small commercial lots per snow, probably plowed 35 driveways, in addition to my regular customers!!! storm that slamed us is called a "panhandle hook" by the meterologists- need another one of these soon !!!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Of course i leave for school and it says its going to snow

O.NEW.KOKX.SN.Y.0001.070129T0000Z- 070129T1000Z/ BERGEN-EASTERN PASSAIC- ESSEX-HUDSON-UNION-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER- NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)- BRONX-RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)- KINGS (BROOKLYN)-QUEENS-NASSAU- 252 PM EST SUN JAN 28 2007
...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 5 AM EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN UPTON HAS ISSUED A SNOW ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 5 AM EST MONDAY.

THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL OF THIS SEASON IS ON TAP FOR THE LOCAL AREA WITH AMOUNTS RANGING FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES. A FEW BANDS OF HEAVIER SNOW ARE POSSIBLE.

ALTHOUGH SPRINKLES AND FLURRIES ARE POSSIBLE THROUGH THIS EVENING. A STEADY SNOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP BETWEEN 7 PM AND 10 PM AND END BETWEEN 3 AM AND 6 AM.

BECAUSE AFTERNOON TEMPERATURES REACHED INTO THE LOWER 40S...THE INITIAL FLAKES WILL MELT ON ROAD SURFACES. AS TEMPERATURES FALL BELOW FREEZING INTO THE 20S...A THIN COATING OF ICE MIGHT DEVELOP BENEATH A NEW LAYER OF SNOW... MAKING DRIVING EXTREMELY HAZARDOUS LATER TONIGHT...WHICH COULD IMPACT THE START OF THE MONDAY MORNING RUSH HOUR.

A SNOW ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE'S LATEST INFORMATION.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

kemmer;360394 said:


> Of course i leave for school and it says its going to snow
> 
> O.NEW.KOKX.SN.Y.0001.070129T0000Z- 070129T1000Z/ BERGEN-EASTERN PASSAIC- ESSEX-HUDSON-UNION-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER- NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)- BRONX-RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)- KINGS (BROOKLYN)-QUEENS-NASSAU- 252 PM EST SUN JAN 28 2007
> ...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 5 AM EST MONDAY...
> ...


I sure hope it comes, but I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

*faith*



RICHIE K;359599 said:


> This has been the worst snow season I can rember since I started only salted a few times I hope it snows soon :crying: :crying: :crying:


Man, I can imagine Ritchie. This was my first year and here in Indianapolis, IN it's only been really 1 day where we got enough snow to work! It's a tough one. Oh, well. I'm still keepin' the Faith! :redbounce


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I am way ahead of last year just thru salting.......I have only plowed once this year but salted 8 times and I am heading out to do it again this morning....

D


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have no complaints. Taking a break right now from being out. Started at 11:30 pm. There is about 6-8" on the ground now and it still snows off and on. Have plowed almost every day since the 16th of Jan!!payup Been a good winter so far


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i am on a break as well here in neptune nj i went out at 2-2:30 did a couple of places and going out again in 20 min 


about 2-2 1/2 on the ground around me purplebou finaly got to use my new truck wesport


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

blk90s13;360719 said:


> i am on a break as well here in neptune nj i went out at 2-2:30 did a couple of places and going out again in 20 min
> 
> about 2-2 1/2 on the ground around me purplebou finaly got to use my new truck wesport


:crying: Lucky You, we got NOTHING here in Northern, NJ...so much for the 1-3 forecasted :crying:


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's been totally dry around here, two very light dustings and that's it!

The Guessers are calling for "Something" Thursday night into Friday, probabaly more of the same!

But with my luck , in mid April we'll get wacked with a heavy wet one, just as I want to head to Myrtle Beach. Story of my life! lol

Jay


----------

